# Are muscle pumps necessary for muscle growth?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is it necessary for me to get a good pump during my weight training workouts in order to achieve muscle growth? Answer:For bodybuilding and physique athletes, the pump is of substantial importance and is something to be sought. For strength athletes, the pump is much less significant. If it???s experienced at all, it???s a by-product [...]

*Read More...*


----------

